# A first for me



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

While tearing out a beaver dam today while doing damage control work I came across a first for me. I've found posts bottles cans wire even and old boot in dams but never an arrow and broadhead. Old school long vanes and tho a touch rusty the blades on broadhead were still sharp.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Crazy ! so the beaver still has his bow ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, I met only once a beaver with a bow.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

:roflmao: Yup he still has it ..lol


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

c2c Your animals are more dangrous than ours they only carry knives.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Need to add some more first here . Went for a drive this evening with my wife to look for a black bear or wolf , 4 days left in spring season . Saw lots of game , cow moose , a couple elk, bighorn sheep whitetail and mule deer and more skunks on the road sides than Ive ever seen . Heres the firsts again , a big tom cougar crossed the road 100 yards ahead of us , the first my wife has ever seen and also saw 2 of our non existent grizzly bears , a big jet black boar and a mature sow .. no kids in sight . Boy would have loved to have had a tag . No black bears or wolves this time , guess I'll have to wait til fall .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Dont give up you still have a couple of days !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great trip to see so much, seeing a cougar in the day time is something in its self. - rare.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes Rick and this was no small cat . Ive been fortunate to see 8 in the wild with out using dogs , this was a first for my wife .She was telling all the grandkids about it today and I dont know who was more excited about it ..lol .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I figured as much, an open eye exp. for her that she'll never forget.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What? No pics?


----------

